
Don’t let the Nobel prize fool you. Economics is not a science - muon
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/oct/11/nobel-prize-economics-not-science-hubris-disaster
======
andrelaszlo
Waiting for the follow-up article "Don't let the Nobel prize fool you.
Literature is not a science." :)

Joke aside, the argument that "A Nobel prize in economics implies that the
human world operates much like the physical world" is not really the best
argument I've heard in the "soft vs hard" sciences debate.

